# Wireless Valve Controller



## heavyd (Oct 11, 2018)

I have a Rachio 3 Controller that I'm using to control the sprinklers covering my 14,000 sq ft lawn . I'm loving this controller, but I have one zone that is not being controlled by my Rachio, it is being controlled by an Orbit battery powered controller/timer. I would love to get this red-headed stepchild zone controlled by my Rachio controller but its impractical at this point to run electrical out to the valve box.

I recently heard a guy talk about building a fully wireless/battery operated system on wardconnor's meetup livestream which got me thinking this might be feasible. Do you guys know if there are any commercially available wireless valve controllers that would work with my Rachio system? If not commercially available, any resources on building this DIY style?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm, i don't know if there is a commercial one. But it should be possible.

Connect the zone in the rachio to a relay. Then from the relay use it to trigger the remote valve via a wireless signal. The only risk is draining the battery while the zone is on.

You might be able to use SmartThings to trigger the valve with a routine. The rachio can connect to the smartthing.

Now I'm thinking on using this to trigger a remote Christmas light.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Like this? https://youtu.be/_fNbipSiufk


----------



## heavyd (Oct 11, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Like this?


That looks looks a lot like the unit I've got driving it right now. Just a standalone battery operated timer based controller. I'm looking to connect it to my Rachio controller so I can have more control over my watering.


----------



## diydude (Nov 5, 2018)

A friend used a device from www.aivaka.com to retrofit and connect his valve across driveway to his controller, they are not cheap just heads up!


----------



## scrambler (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, new here.
I know this is an old thread, but I searched for a long time for the same solution, and finally decided to put one together myself as the vendor mentioned above was way too expensive.

@heavyd or others, I posted the full writeup on my home made solution with list of components, wiring diagram and pictures in the Online folder below
https://1drv.ms/u/s!At3vMAQjaOZLkVA8c7YAwQVcGEMV?e=x91OOY

I also opened a thread on the Rachio forum for follow ups
https://community.rachio.com/t/wireless-valve-controller/22146

Hopefully it will help others solve that need
Sincerely


----------

